# Mom new to shooting, when to go to 20yrds??



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That's good shooting for someone as new to archery as you. Most newbies have trouble hitting the target at first, never mind shooting a good score.

Archery is a game of consistency. Good form is simply doing things in a way that allows you to repeat over and over again. A valuable tool for doing this is a written shot sequence which is a list of the steps of your shot, in order. The reason that a written shot sequence is so valuable is that it helps an archer avoid target panic. Every arrow that you shoot is a step in building the habit of consistency or not. If you build good habits early in your shooting career, you will have a lot more success and achieve it more easily than if you build bad habits and have to correct them later. Believe me, I did it the wrong way and suffered for it.

is there any way you can work with a coach? One that I can recommend is Mike Farmer in St Charles. His AT name is Mike66. He frequently posts here in the Coaches Corner. He can help you evaluate if you are ready to move to 20 yards immediately or if you should do it in short steps.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

You are shooting very well. One thing to look at by jumping to further distances is that you don't get discourage, if your scores drop a lot. A written shot sequence as Allen suggested will help you keep everything the same.
I was once told archery is easy "Learn to shoot a X & repeat 59 more times".
It's not that easy, but a set shot sequence will help to make your shot repeatable.


----------



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

Learning back tension is a whole other animal. However it holds more potential to be accurate. Are you shooting any kind of sight? I'm assuming if your son shoots slot and your husband knows what back tension is they'll get you fixed up themselves.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

My advice is to learn the proper technique with the wrist strap release. All releases can be "back tension" releases. A hinge is just a different style. Look up Griv's video on how to shoot a wrist strap. You have lots off time before indoor season! Go to five yards and shoot there till you shoot 300/60. Then go to ten and shoot there till you do it again. Then to 15, and finally to 20. You are on the right track! You can try a hinge, but you need to shoot what is most comfortable! If you're not opposed to buying a new release, I would recommend the Carter Squeeze me. It's a resistance release. The main thing to remember is that it's a game! If you're not having fun, you're doing it wrong! If you guys need any help or tips, feel free to pm me. I'll be glad to help in any way I can!


----------



## kimmysue (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the input so far. ..I try to tension back through my wrist trigger release. The think all the watching my son and listening to advise he has beengiven had helped me. I have a scope. . is his old complete bow set up. .. All I can say is. ..I am LOVING shooting. . even though it's only been 4 days. . is s all I can think about. We had thing to do today. . but I can't wait to get home and shoot!!!! Not sure about the hinge. . son shots a Stan element and he likes that. Will just have to try some and see what feels good/right.


----------



## TarheelTurkey (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome to shooting !! Sounds like u got a great start.


----------

